# A few pictures of my workshop.



## Escudo (10 Jul 2007)

What ho shipmates,

I thought I would have a go at including a few pictures in a post for the first time.

This is a picture of my workshop which I built about two years ago. My plan was to create a sort of sheperds hut / railway carriage. 





I am very happy with how it turned out but wish I had made it three times as big! 

This picture shows a little cupboard I made on the outside to house a camvac dust extraction machine.





A few pictures of the interior;

This is a picture of my bandsaw, I have an incra mitre gauge which I keep on the front of the bandsaw by way of a homemade bracket. I don't have room for a table saw. In the background you can see the dust extraction ducting with various blast gates. Also a sneak glimpse of my competion entry on the bench (my shoe polish box).





Here is my planner. I made a base for it with storage underneath. The Scheppach base was very poor. I made the base a little taller so the top of the fence is level with the bandsaw table which provides useful support when sawing.





This is a picture of my rat. I have my router bits in the little cabinet on the right.





I came up with this idea of using an old bread box to house my radio / cd machine. I have installed a sky gnome so I can pipe sky sounds into the shed. This is handy for listening to the racing channel or any of the sky radio channels.









Above my planer is an old medicine box I found which I have turned into a special storage place for my chisels, one or two small planes and my sharpening stones etc.









Here is a quick look at the inside of the roof. The shelf runs all the way round the workshop and provides very useful storage. The green basket was kindly donated by Mr ASDA. I have a fine dust extractor next to this which fires up when I start the vac.





The workshop is only 10 x 8 ft and at times I can hardly swing a cat. This does however promote orderly working. 

I hope this post is interesting.

Cheers, Esc.


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Jul 2007)

All looks very neat, Escudo  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (11 Jul 2007)

Esc
Love it! The roof looks great, too. 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## PowerTool (11 Jul 2007)

Very nice - _incredibly_ neat and tidy  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2007)

Esc.
Cracking WS.  
Looks all nice and cosy.
I like the bread bin idea,and your tool cabinet,those tools would be all the medicine you need :lol: 
Which model bandsaw have you got :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2007)

Its odd how the other mans grass always looks greener.

You also have an invitation to come down to Torbay and straighten me out.


----------



## Woody Alan (11 Jul 2007)

Hi Esc

Good to see some photos of the excellent and has to be said very tidy "retreat", I like the effect of the roof, what have you covered it with on the outside? 
That tool cabinet, clearly isn't going to be big enough after the next classichandtool visit  

Cheers Alan


----------



## WellsWood (11 Jul 2007)

A minor miracle of organisation and neatness. With the bandsaw (looks like a SBW4300 ?) and the Scheppach 260 P/T in a 10 X 8 space, what on earth do you do for infeed/outfeed area :shock: , not to mention the woodburning heater hiding in the corner - mind you, I bet it's nice and cozy in winter :wink:
Sneaky little LN gloat going on there with the picture of the open tool cabinet :mrgreen: 

Nice one
Mark


----------



## wizer (11 Jul 2007)

looks fab, how do you find that little Gnome thingy? been considering one myself. Like the bread bin idea.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Jul 2007)

Some really good ideas to be pinched :lol: Love the neat clear pipework for the extraction. How well does the 2" work? or would you have rather done it 4"?


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jul 2007)

Another visit to this thread and I thought I would look around a bit further.  

http://webcam.sheringham.org.uk/


----------



## Gary (11 Jul 2007)

Escudo
What's the secret mate, Ive just spent two hours clearing up and it still looks like a bombs hit.


----------



## DomValente (11 Jul 2007)

Very, very nice Esc. I like tidy  whats the roof made of ?


Dom


----------



## Escudo (11 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the kind words regarding my humble little workshop.

In response to a couple of questions,

The exterior of the roof is made of Zinc. This was very expensive costing more than all the timber for the build. Quite extravagant really, given that the zinc will last for 80+ years! Still it finished the job well and was in keeping with the initial design idea. 

I know Alan, my little cabinet is full. Still, I am sure I can accommodate one or two more items elsewhere, it won't be too difficult.  

My bandsaw is the Axminster SBW4300. I went for this model after reading Phillys review. The footprint is also quite modest which is a plus. I have this on wheels and can move it into the middle or even to the door of the shop giving me in theory 10ft of outfeed. It is the same story for the P/T. 

The little woodburner is very nice, although not the best form of heating for a shed! It is similar to those you find in narrowboats. I don't have to have it very high to warm the place up in a flash and it is a good use for offcuts.

With regard to the 2" ducting it seems to work fine. I suspect this is because the longest run from the powerful vac is only 6ft or so. The clear ducting also means you can see the chippings flying along and this helps to monitor performance.

That web cam is directed over the station car park, which will be heaving on Saturday morning. It is a pity they haven't got one on the prom or down by the beach.

The sky gnome gaget is excellent. I use it for the digital radio stations. You can change channel from the gnome and it is portable. I have used it in the garden as well. A good buy at around £60. 

Thanks for all comments. Oh, by the way I told the missus that I was a 



> miracle of organisation and neatness



she is still laughing her head off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers all, Esc.


----------



## Waka (11 Jul 2007)

Escudo 

Very nice WS and so tidy :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Fecn (11 Jul 2007)

That's a very nice little shop.. and gives me some ideas for my own - . I might steal your breadbox storage idea so that I can have some things which aren't covered in sawdust.

Where do you store your wood?


----------



## Shultzy (11 Jul 2007)

Escudo, you are having a laff  , that's just a cosy retreat from swimbo. I bet you have a fridge and some comfy slippers hidden away :lol: Its very nice and I like the barrell roof, very distinctive. I only hope mine will be as tidy as yours.


----------



## White House Workshop (12 Jul 2007)

Now THAT is truly neat and tidy! I like it - it's very inviting and warm looking.


----------



## Escudo (12 Jul 2007)

I am pleased to read that a few of my design ideas have found favour amongst members. I must say I am particularly proud of my breadbox Hi-Fi centre. 

I keep my wood in the garage as there is just not enough room to store it in the shed. The little outside cupboard has room for a selection of off-cuts.

I may make some more exterior cupboards as they seem quite useful.

I have been thinking of turning the window over my bench into a sort of bay window to increase the width of my bench, but this would be quite a big job.

I am off to my shed now to escape from the missus, relax and smoke my pipe.  

Cheers, Esc.


----------



## Woody Alan (12 Jul 2007)

> I am off to my shed now to escape from the missus, relax and smoke my pipe.



That would be translated as you've been chucked out again, for making a mess, would it? :lol:

Alan


----------



## the_g_ster (12 Jul 2007)

Hey, has anybody spotted the sly empty can of Stella in the bin by the planer?

Escudo, I hope you aren't drinking and planing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks great, did you do the roof yourself?


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jul 2007)

Escudo":3tf780md said:


> and smoke my pipe.



Is that what the chimney's for?  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Escudo (12 Jul 2007)

Don't forget Alan I'm a "miracle of organisation and neatness"............ pity the missus doesn't see it that way. :lol: 

Here's another look at that roof from the bedroom window





The zinc roof was made by a firm based in Norwich. I couldn't get any corrugated material to fit my curve and the cost of manufacture was prohibitive. The Zinc roof was made on site after I finished the timber boarding.

Guilty as charged regarding that Stella and smoking. You just can't get away with anything these days! :roll: 

Cheers, Esc.


----------



## david simper (13 Jul 2007)

Puts mine to shame. Love the roof even if it was a bit dear.

Dave


----------

